# ISO chocolate mint wafers



## szshop (Dec 16, 2009)

I used to make cookies called Starlight Mint Surprise which had solid chocolate mint wafers buried inside.  I have not been able to find the chocolate mint wafers anywhere.  Does anyone know where to find them, or at least know what I'm talking about?


----------



## Michael in FtW (Dec 16, 2009)

I don't think the old _Rockwood Mint Chocolate Wafers_ called for in the original recipe are to be found anywhere these days. Mom made these years ago but it has been so long since I've had them I don't remember much about them except that they were scrumptious.


----------



## Randy_ (Dec 16, 2009)

If no one can help you I have an idea for an alternative.  I'm outta time right now; but will be back later.


----------



## adesalme (Nov 12, 2010)

Check this link:
Dark Chocolate Mint Flavor Melting Wafers from Groovy Candies - Groovy Candies
I just found it looking for the same thing for the same cookies that my grandmother used to make. She was "Bobo", so we kids just called them "Bobo cookies". In looking online for the wafers, I found your post.


----------



## Lamaret (Dec 2, 2010)

Apparently, a lot of us remember these. My mother always made these during the holidays, and they are my brother's all time favorite. We too have been unable to find the mints for many years. Seems to me Mom used to but them from Russell Stover, but they are no longer made.

I too saw the item mentioned by adesalme. Did any one try them? I'm timid about buying that many if they're not any good!!!


----------



## adesalme (Dec 4, 2010)

*Starlight cookie mints*

The ones I ordered are fine, they work well, and taste good, but they are smallish (1 inch diameter) compared to the Gold Crest mints my grandmother used. You might have to either make the cookies smaller or put two mints in each cookie.


----------



## KarenC (Dec 12, 2010)

*Mint Chocolate Wafers*

Yes! We have that same recipe and it was my favorite. You need solid chocolate mint wafers (not those fake chocolate melting disks that aren't real chocolate). I don't think Rockford makes them anymore, but Anthony-Thomas chocolates in Columbus, OH does. I found a few boxes at HomeGoods, of all places, a few Christmases ago. I haven't seen them there since, but I called Anthony-Thomas last week (got their number off the internet--just google Anthony-Thomas chocolates) and they will ship them. They're about 8 or 9 dollars a box and shipping is another 8 dollars or so, expensive, so if you're going to order, it's probably worth getting two boxes because I don't think it's that much more to ship two boxes than one. Also, you won't be able to stop yourself from nibbling a few right out of the box. They are wonderful, and the cookies I made a few years ago tasted just like I remember them! Good Luck!


----------

